# Adblock exemptions



## Nolow (Apr 27, 2015)

Okay, I am not a fan of whats going on with FA right now, all these third party ads give me the creeps. I have Chrome and I have been playing with adblock for hours now and I just can't figure this out. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get rid of the new ads without removing the Artist ads?

Also I have no idea if this is the proper Forum for this thread :V


----------



## DUVMik (Apr 28, 2015)

What ad block application are you using?


----------



## Nolow (Apr 28, 2015)

DUVMik said:


> What ad block application are you using?



AdBlock Plus for Chrome


----------



## rednec0 (Apr 28, 2015)

Privacy Badger should be your new best friend as it kills a lot of those tracking ads.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 28, 2015)

Hmm I'm using the default adblock lists and I'm not seeing any ads. Although I think the address to block is ox.furaffinity.net.

Also if you're using Adblock Plus in Chrome (I'm not sure if it does this on other browsers) you can open it and manually block an element on the page.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 28, 2015)

I just leave the whole page display ads, there's not currently invasive ads or a sidebar, so what shows up is fine.


----------



## Nolow (Apr 29, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Hmm I'm using the default adblock lists and I'm not seeing any ads. Although I think the address to block is ox.furaffinity.net.
> 
> Also if you're using Adblock Plus in Chrome (I'm not sure if it does this on other browsers) you can open it and manually block an element on the page.




Thats the problem, it blocks all ads.
I want to see the artist ads for creators on FA.
I do not want to see the IMVU/Google generated ads.

Adblock plus has a way to add exemptions to the rules which would stop certain tags or addresses from being blocked. but all of the exemptions I have tried don't work.. Adblock does just that, removes all ads.


----------



## Nolow (Apr 29, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> I just leave the whole page display ads, there's not currently invasive ads or a sidebar, so what shows up is fine.



Forgot to hit the Plus quote on that last post... Oh well
Pheagle, You can enjoy your ads, I have no care for them. At least not the ones made for IMVU or other google crap. :/


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 29, 2015)

There's an IMVU ad at the bottom of the page, and those FA ads, I don't see a reason to hide them it's not distracting at all. Also, what's wrong with Google?


----------



## miyevskr (Apr 29, 2015)

PheagleAdler said:


> There's an IMVU ad at the bottom of the page, and those FA ads, I don't see a reason to hide them it's not distracting at all.


At least we have a choice whereas all FA staff must browse the site without adblocks at all times to ensure everything's working properly. That's not a problem, however, as they love the ads, too. 



PheagleAdler said:


> Also, what's wrong with Google?


It's not Google. It's Google Ads.

What does that know about you, apart from where you are, possibly websites you've visited, and other totally non-problematic stuff to anyone whatsoever, in order to feed them deliberately-targeted commercial hooks to try to help part them from their financial resources?

Anyhow; not a problem, like you say... It's not as though anyone chose to visit FA just to browse FA's content, after all.


----------



## Mewtwolover (Apr 29, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Also if you're using Adblock Plus in Chrome (I'm not sure if it does this on other browsers) you can open it and manually block an element on the page.


You can add filters manually in Firefox as well and you can make it even easier with Element hiding helper.


----------



## Nolow (Apr 29, 2015)

rednec0 said:


> Privacy Badger should be your new best friend as it kills a lot of those tracking ads.



Works perfectly! Thanks!



Mewtwolover said:


> You can add filters manually in Firefox as well and you can make it even easier with Element hiding helper.



I used to use Firefox but now I prefer Chrome. Too bad too because that might have been a prefect fix for me.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Apr 29, 2015)

miyevskr said:


> At least we have a choice whereas all FA staff must browse the site without adblocks at all times to ensure everything's working properly. That's not a problem, however, as they love the ads, too.
> 
> 
> It's not Google. It's Google Ads.
> ...



This is not new, but it's not as if Google Ads is going to come out and shoot me or something.


----------



## Anubis_werewolf (Apr 30, 2015)

is anyone else having this issue? I have adblock on but on random pages on FA suddenly I am getting red flag warnings from my antivirus software saying the page is a Very High risk.


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 30, 2015)

On mobile I use clean master browser and don't see any ads but the site ones.


----------

